# Clean installing Lr



## Fernando (Dec 6, 2016)

I have Lr6CC installed, but I have problems creating a catalog. May I uninstall Lr and install it back?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 6, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.

You can re-install, but that's usually more of a last resort. What exactly is the problem you're having?


----------



## Fernando (Dec 6, 2016)

I have all 14000 photos on a independent hard-drive and I can't create a catalog with all these photos


----------



## clee01l (Dec 6, 2016)

Fernando said:


> I have all 14000 photos on a independent hard-drive and I can't create a catalog with all these photos


What do you mean by "independent drive"?   Where is the catalog file location that you want to use for the Catalog file itself?  Catalog files can be located on locally attached disk drives.  That means no network drives are permitted for location of the catalog file.  The images referenced by the catalog file can be located anywhere including a network drive.


----------



## Fernando (Dec 6, 2016)

I mean an external drive, where all the photos are


----------



## clee01l (Dec 6, 2016)

Fernando said:


> I mean an external drive, where all the photos are


And... Where is the catalog file location that you want to use for the Catalog file itself?


----------



## Fernando (Dec 7, 2016)

The catalog file is in the same external drive


----------

